# Cigar of The Month Club For Canadians?



## CohibaMan (Aug 18, 2008)

Hey, I've seen a few cigar of the month clubs around but any ones I've seen have been on sites that only ship to the States. Just wondering if anyone has come across or subscribes to a cigar of the month club that is Canada friendly? Thanks! :ss


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Cigar of the month clubs usually don't offer a value that you couldn't find in a sampler for less money :2


----------



## CohibaMan (Aug 18, 2008)

chippewastud79 said:


> Cigar of the month clubs usually don't offer a value that you couldn't find in a sampler for less money :2


Cool, thanks.


----------



## The Postman (Dec 11, 2007)

Au contrare, mon ami!! If you check out the Dogwatch Cigar Club, I think you will find that they present an excellent value because of the free cigars and other benefits that come along with it. And their distributor is well aquainted with international shipping.

There you go!!


----------



## totallytentative (Oct 4, 2008)

The Postman said:


> Au contrare, mon ami!! If you check out the Dogwatch Cigar Club, I think you will find that they present an excellent value because of the free cigars and other benefits that come along with it. And their distributor is well aquainted with international shipping.
> 
> There you go!!


Maybe I'm missing something here, but the site that runs this club says they won't accept orders from outside the US?


----------



## The Postman (Dec 11, 2007)

I am mistaken, I guess the info that I had has changed. Previous to this I was under the impression he shipped to Canada, but maybe that policy has changed. Such is life I guess.


----------



## CohibaMan (Aug 18, 2008)

The Postman said:


> I am mistaken, I guess the info that I had has changed. Previous to this I was under the impression he shipped to Canada, but maybe that policy has changed. Such is life I guess.


Awww, shucks!


----------



## blainer (Apr 22, 2011)

i hate to revive an old thread but are there any updates on this? I love the idea of trying new sticks and stepping out of my regular comfort zone smokes.


----------



## kolumbo69 (Apr 3, 2011)

I wish at our prices it isn't worth it, I try to support my local b&m cause they have great advice help me build my tupperdor buy at there prices I will soon be broke I just paid 40 ish for two cigars when I get 10 for the same price online.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

I just received a confirmation email, Cigar of the Month Club | Cigar of the Month | Free Shipping | Premium Cigar Club does ship to Canada. You get 5 Cigars for $30.95 and you can customize your shipping (every month, every other, or every third).


----------



## essjayessone (Apr 2, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> I just received a confirmation email, Cigar of the Month Club | Cigar of the Month | Free Shipping | Premium Cigar Club does ship to Canada. You get 5 Cigars for $30.95 and you can customize your shipping (every month, every other, or every third).


Awesome. I'm going to pass this along to my sis in Ottawa.


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

WyldKnyght said:


> I just received a confirmation email, Cigar of the Month Club | Cigar of the Month | Free Shipping | Premium Cigar Club does ship to Canada. You get 5 Cigars for $30.95 and you can customize your shipping (every month, every other, or every third).


Does that include shipping to Canada?
Many US venders offer free shipping, but won't ship free to Canada because it costs them more.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Shaz said:


> Does that include shipping to Canada?
> Many US venders offer free shipping, but won't ship free to Canada because it costs them more.


I'm checking with my contact and will post the answer


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey,

Here's a sample of their newsletter with he deals they offer members, sorry for the quality but they only sent me a fax.


----------



## blainer (Apr 22, 2011)

I am not familiar with any of those, are they decent cigars? WOuld it be worth the $30 a month? ALso did you find out if that was shipping included to Canada? Thanks for all your work on this Wyld!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

blainer said:


> I am not familiar with any of those, are they decent cigars? WOuld it be worth the $30 a month? ALso did you find out if that was shipping included to Canada? Thanks for all your work on this Wyld!


Still waiting for a reply from my contact


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

According to their Customer Service Rep, the $30.95 monthly fee includes shipping.


----------



## Yan_Hakim74 (Sep 9, 2021)

WyldKnyght said:


> I just received a confirmation email, Cigar of the Month Club | Cigar of the Month | Free Shipping | Premium Cigar Club does ship to Canada. You get 5 Cigars for $30.95 and you can customize your shipping (every month, every other, or every third).


No they don’t ship to Canada


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Yan_Hakim74 said:


> No they don’t ship to Canada


That was 10 years ago! Please stop necro'ing threads that ceased to be relevant years ago.

Thread closed.


----------

